# daylight coyote 7/30



## rotty (Jan 22, 2003)




----------



## YAKFish#1 (Aug 14, 2018)

Well played...awesome video


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

That’s sweet! I think red would be better in that situation, if for nothing else than video purposes.


----------

